# low cal celery soup?



## lucy123 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

Tesco over delivered on the celery this week, so I have 3 bunches to use up!
Does anyone know how to make a low calorie celery soup?


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi All,

Just to let you know I did the following (totally made it up!)

1 bunch of chopped celery 
1 chopped onion,
1 pint vegetable stock (knorr low salt)

Boiled it all together, liquidised it, and added black pepper and a dash of sea salt.

Its gorgeous on a day like today - please tell me its healthy!
It took 20 mins to make!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 29, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know I did the following (totally made it up!)
> 
> ...



KISS!

Sounds good to me.

Andy 

p.s. And if anyone thought that I was being too familiar "Keep It Satisfyingly Simple" was what I meant (yes I know that isn't what KISS stands for, but lucy123 ain't stupid!)


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lucy isn't stupid but did think for one minute she had pulled! Oh well!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 29, 2010)

lucy123 and Andy HB whooie lol

lucy hope you enjoyed the soup its great wot happens when you just thow some stuff together


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds gorgeous. I love soup, especially at this time of year and often chuck whatever leftovers I have in with a stock cube.

Here's a low cal Tomato soup.

About 1lb fresh chopped toms, cherry ones are good
A bunch of chopped basil
One chopped shallot and a crushed clove of garlic, or half a small onion if you don't have a shallot
1 tablespoon oatmeal (thickening agent)
S&P to taste
1 pint water
A little olive oil

Put the oil in a pan and heat, soften the shallot and garlic for a minute just to take off the bitterness, then chuck everything else in the pan and bring to the boil. Leave to cook till the toms are disintegrating then transfer to a blender and blitz till smooth. Serve hot or cold, or use as ice cubes in your Bloody Mary. 

If it's summer and you're having friends round throw a shot of vodka in the pan with the other ingredients and serve it chilled with a drizzle of yoghurt on top.


----------

